# Breaking News!!



## Tgace (Aug 1, 2013)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/grown-adult-walks-right-into-karate-studio,33333/?ref=auto



> CAPE CORAL, FLMarcus Webster, a full-grown adult with a job, responsibilities, and who stopped being 10 years old over 25 years ago, was observed walking into a karate studio yesterday, sources confirmed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Takai (Aug 1, 2013)

I needed that laugh today!


----------

